# Printing 5x7..page size?



## matt_gold (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all.....I already have the sinking feeling I'm asking a really dumb and obvious question.  :-[

I want to print 5x7 prints, from a photo lab/printers. I intend to bring them a file, an XPS I suppose.

I figured out how to lay down 5x7 images on a page using within a Picture Package. Problem is that the image is inevitabely a portion of the page. I feel like i have to later go into photoshop, and crop it to 5x7 inches at 3''DPI or whatever.
problem would be solved if there was a 5x7 Paper Size option within Page Setup, but i can't find one....i thought that A6 was right, but not quite....it's a little smaller apparently.

I'm just trying to make life simple for my local printshop....what is a good workflow for outputing images for 5x7 print, without going into photoshop?

-matt


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 26, 2009)

Matt, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

There are no dumb questions or, all of them are...

The Print module is intended to be used mostly if you want to print with your own printer. The exception being if you want to print to file thus making a picture package to be sent to the photo lab for example. But for your simple need to send 5 x 7 (I guess you mean 5" x 7"), the option is in Library by using the Export button (or menu). You may want first to crop (R key) in Develop to a 5 x 7 ratio (no dimensions yet).

I do not understand what is an XPS but you will generally get most success by Exporting JPEG in sRGB and setting the dimensions (inches) there. Think about scrolling the Export window as there are more options at the bottom...

Feel free to ask more details if you need.

And as it seem you are new to Lightroom, I suggest you take a moment to read *The Starter Kit*


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 26, 2009)

In addition to Denis's method you can choose Print to Jpeg in the print module and set the size there as well as colour space and sharpening. When you set the dimensions all will become clear!!


----------

